# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  [Livre] Oracle et Web - Dveloppement d'application

## Invit

*Oracle et Web - Dveloppement d'application
*
**



> L'explosion du Web dans le monde de l'entreprise a engendr de nouveaux besoins.
> 
> Les dveloppeurs doivent crer de nouvelles applications bases sur les protocoles de l'Internet pour mettre en uvre des sites d'achats en ligne, des applications internes (comme les datawarehouses) ou des applications mobiles (comme l'automatisation des forces de ventes) ou encore des ERP pour automatiser les oprations de gestion.
> 
> De faon gnrale les techniques les plus courantes ne s'avrent pas suffisamment volues.
> 
> Avec Oracle8i, Oracle propose des outils qui permettent de relever ces nouveaux dfis.
> 
> Il s'agit d'une plate-forme complte de dveloppement d'applications et de sites web permettant la gestion de contenu le dveloppement et l'intgration d'applications.
> ...


Avez-vous lu ce livre ou pensez-vous le lire ?Souhaitez-vous ajouter une critique de ce livre sur la page de la rubrique ?Avez-vous un commentaire  faire ?

 ::merci::

----------

